# Happy Thanksgiving



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you all have a wonderful day with family and friends. 

Eat lots of food!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I love thanksgiving! :yum: 

:chick: (I know it's not a turkey... but close enough) :fireworks: :stars: and I see these are new. I like them!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was going to post this, but you beat me to it Stacie.
I hope you all have a WONDERFUL day, any I hope you all do not to much TURKEY. You do know it makes you sleepy?
If you are traveling on the roads, PLEASE be careful. Prayers for you all


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. If your going to be on the road be safe. :stars: :fireworks:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving. i hope you all have a wonderful & safe day.


----------



## Lynn (Oct 15, 2007)

We hope you all have a Blessed and safe Thanksgiving.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving! May all of us remember our blessings.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Turkey Day. What's every doing for bird meat? We're eating Cornish Game Hens.


----------

